# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  20 days for holidays( Europe or Vietnam)? Suggestion please.

## hmdliven

Hello Everyone, 

I have 20 days to go somewhere for holidays but i have two completely different area to travel to. I am considering to have a trip in Europe starts from Spain, France, Germany and Italy and in the other hand i have South east asia Starts from Cambodia and Laos and End in Vietnam.

My question is what are the great things to see and enjoy in especially asian sides that I've been mentioned. How about Europe, since i don't have money problem i can choose any of those locations.


Any advise are highly appreciated.

----------


## Boreas

If you don't see the Europe, my first suggest will be Europe. Europe is where tourism born so many things are more systematic then other countries.

----------


## adamgilcristt

I would recommend visit Europe because this continent contains so many best destination for holidays. In Europe, you can visit the Dordogne the most known holiday destination. I had visited this place last year in the summer season and that was the best holidays of my life till now. There you can also get well accommodative homestay at reasonable prices in holiday homes Dordogne.

----------

